# Broken Lower Timing Chain



## vlastamoose (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey guys, the lower timing chain in my 1998 altima broke a few months ago after running pretty heavy for a few months previos. Many of the posts concerning my issue are more than a year old and have seriosly conflicting opinions; suffice to say, I've got a few questions:

1. What are the odds of valve damage, considering it didn't break while I was driving? (I'm to understand this is an interference engine, but some posts have stated the contrary)

2. Should I buy a full timing chain kit with sprockets, and even IF the engine is toast, overhaul it and use the kit on the replacement engine?

3. What else should I do while I'm in there?

I'm pretty new to all this stuff and wouldn't say I'm exceptionally inclined mechanically, but I'm an intake manifold away from getting right into the engine block and would really appreciate some advice. (Its MORE than likely I'll have to pay someone else to put this thing back together I'd gather....)


----------

